# Pop Up Box



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just curious. There use to be a little box that would pop up when you got a PM. Is that feature gone now?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You can turn it on or off in your profile.

Chris


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just checked and mine was checked to notify. Maybe it don't like me?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

It must not like me either. I never get one to pop up, oh wait everyone once and a while I may get one when I am at school.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Any chance you have a pop up blocker?


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Either my pop up blocker catches them or Firefox does.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

That could be it!! hehehe :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Now that I think about it, that is what probly does it because when I am at school it comes up probly because they don't have a pop-up blocker


----------

